
What Happens When You Walk Into a Bar Wearing Google Glasses - rangibaby
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/13/01/what-happens-when-you-walk-into-a-bar-wearing-google-glasses/272745/
======
JoeAltmaier
Remarks here revolve around paranoid fantasies. But I don't think the
bartender was concerned with privacy at all. His remarks were confined to how
it looked. People want to look cool in a bar, and they were uncool and didn't
appear to care.

I'm thinking hes just a Luddite, not typical of other bar patrons and not
particularly technical - hes a bartender after all. So a bartenders opinion is
maybe not something worth stewing over.

I'd be far more interested in the perception of other bar patrons. All we got
was "a couple were jealous". Ok, that's more like it, an SF bar and a couple
walk in with Google glasses, I can understand that reaction.

------
hudell
"they were sitting there like it was TOTALLY OK"

Why wouldn't it be ok? Why do they care what people wear or use?

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
It wasn't so bad when things weren't digital, but now I am feeling more and
more paranoid. I really don't want my image somewhere where someone can do
face recognition or simply tag me without my explicit permission.

I already feel bad when someone uploads a photo to Facebook and tags me.

~~~
kennu
If you don't want your image stored anywhere, you need to stop emitting
photons so promiscuously. It's inevitable that all public information in the
world will eventually be stored, indexed and made available. If not by Google
Glasses, then by some other technology, which may be completely undetectable.

Of course, we can make laws to leave some private areas in the world. In fact
I believe such laws already exist. But in public places, people have been
taking photographs for quite a while.

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
Photos used to be analog and not so easily transmitable. Even with digital
cameras, not every photo gets uploaded.

This whole, lets film everything and store it concept is an entirely new
thing. You can't get away from it. Someone just looks at you and you've been
recorded. At the moment I can at least try and avoid appearing in pictures.

The fact that there could be spy cameras around also does not absolve you from
filming me. Just because I don't know about some speculative super secret tech
that may or may not exist does give you or anyone else any rights over me.

So far I am not entirely opposed to Google Glasses though. But I'm hoping that
they turn out to be more than just an expensive camera.

------
briHass
I never thought people would stick bluetooth headsets on their ear and walk
around either. If the utility provided by GG (or other product) is high
enough, it will get over the 'un-cool hump' and become common.

------
DrJ
When things like google glasses becomes completely pervasive I will walk
around wearing masks with designs and a hat to make my face
difficult/impossible to recognize for both humans and machines.

~~~
SeppoErviala
Then you'll be 'the guy with the odd mask' and easily recognized unless there
are a lot of people doing the same thing.

~~~
andreigheorghe
Relevant xkcd: <http://xkcd.com/1105/>

~~~
sikk44
>xkcd >relevant

lol no

------
snogglethorpe
Bartender: "So, did you hear the one about the guy who walked into a bar
wearing Google glasses?"

Guy wearing Google glasses: stares at ceiling, fingers frames for a while;
"Yes."

------
thedrbrian
How strong an infrared light would I need to ruin every picture and how close
would it need to be mounted to my face?

